# request input for .380



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

i am looking for advise for .380 as a concealed carry weapon. i want it thin and reliable.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't know what your budget is but I'll give you a short list of QUALITY handguns that I would rely my life on.

1. SIG 232. A little expensive compared to others but it is quality.
2. CZ 83. Another quality gun. Thicker grip due to higher capacity mag.
3. Beretta 84/85. Great guns! The 84 is thinner(8 rnds), 85 has a thicker grip(13 rnds).
4. Browning BDA. Another very good choice. Vertually a Beretta 85 made for Browning.
5. A Makarov. It comes in .380 or 9mm Mak. It too is a quality weapon. Just another one to consider. 

I'm sure others will have more to select from but this is my list of ones I have owned and would consider quality handguns for CCW in the .380 range.

Edited to add: Mauser Hsc and Walther P-series. There are FEG's and Bersa's but I would stick with the better quality guns to defend your life!


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

If you can find one anything from the Colt 380 family would be great..The Pony or a Mustang are my choice to carry..Both are small and thin but fire from a locked breech just like their big brothers,the Govt model and Gold Cup..
This feature makes recoil more managable and a lighter recoil spring for easier racking..The only problem is that they are getting rather pricey if you can find one..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the Colts are nice, but are no longer made, and are procey.

The problem w/ the 380 round - unless U buy a small one like a Keltec (which is great for a pocket gun), many of the 380s are the same size or larger than the compact 9mms. And, most 380s are blow back design - meaning the have just as much recoil (or more) than a 9mm.

The Keltec is NOT a plinker - a fun 380 to go shoot at the range. But it does make a good CCW weapon - what are your plans for the gun.

Also, have U looked at the price of 380 ammo? 9mm is much cheaper.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I will be getting the Kel-Tec P3-AT for my carry. I've researched this a lot and have decided that that is the best gun for me for deep concealment.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I think you would be better off throwing a snowball. I would only use a 380 as a back up not a primary. OK I'm ready for it Scooter.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

pap1105 said:


> i am looking for advise for .380 as a concealed carry weapon. i want it thin and reliable.


:numbchuck: Try a Kel-Tec 3AT as it is the perfect pocket gun. I have one with me where ever I go. It's made to be used up close and personal. A 100 rounds at the range would be painful. All other .380s are large and heavy compared to the 3AT. Good luck.:mrgreen:


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I think as far as thin and reliable, nothing would beat the Sig 232. It's actually a pocket gun, depending on your pockets. It's lighter than the Walther PPK, and Sig-reliable. The blued version is much lighter than the stainless. I have shot a Kel-Tec, and it handles the round very nicely, as well as being a better pocket gun than the Sig. 

Ignore those who are dissing the 380. I promise they wouldn't want to take a bullet from one. But try not to shoot at any elephants with it.:rock:


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

My carry 9mm kurz chambered gun is the Walther PPK/S.

I also have the Kel-Tec product, but do not like the lack of a slide lock. I'm not keen on having to use it and finding myself hearing that ominous "click" when I probably need it most!! The .380acp is a low power round, at best, and I will probably need more than one shot to stop an attack!! This fact necessitates the use of spare magazines in a multiple attacker situation, which has become more of the norm, nowadays. Thus, my P3AT is constrained to be my computer desk drawer gun, being slipped into my pocket when I go outside to smoke. For carry, I use the Walther.

Actually, more often than not, I try to carry something in at least 9mm Parabellum, such as my Kahr MK9. The MK9 is every bit as compact as most .380s and chambers a better cartridge!!

You can see from the enclosed pictures that the MK9 is quite small, but is designed to fire full house 9mm +P+ rounds. Justin Moon designed the gun to handle the pressures of 115gr +P+ 9mm ammo loaded to 1300fps!!










Here is the PPK/S for comparison.










The two pistols have identical ammunition capacities (with the optional 7 round Kahr mag) and are similarly sized. The difference is in the more powerful round!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> I think as far as thin and reliable, nothing would beat the Sig 232. It's actually a pocket gun, depending on your pockets. It's lighter than the Walther PPK, and Sig-reliable. The blued version is much lighter than the stainless. I have shot a Kel-Tec, and it handles the round very nicely, as well as being a better pocket gun than the Sig.
> 
> Ignore those who are dissing the 380. I promise they wouldn't want to take a bullet from one. But try not to shoot at any elephants with it.:rock:


The Sig is a very nice 380. And, I don't knock the 380 round. I had a Colt Pony in the 1990s that was 380. But, U can find 9mms that are the size of that Sig.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Bond. James Bond*

PPKs. Walther PPKs.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Why not just go for a 9mm? The guns are usually around the same size and you will have more options to pick from. 9 costs less than .380 and IMO it is a nicer round to shoot. The .380 seems to have a little snap to it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, unless U have a specific model of 380 you just like, get a compact 9.

I already had several 9mms at the time, but prev, I cam close to buying a Beretta Cheetah and a Sig 232 - just because I liked the guns themselves. If you have no preference, check out the Glock 26, Karh, XD compact, Walther P99 compact, S&W M&P compact, etc.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

So which compact 9mm come in single stack? I'm looking more at thickness than over all size for IWB.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Single stack - I think only the Kahr does. Maybe the Chief's Special from S&W as well.

I've read a lot of complaints receintly about the polymer Kahrs on many different websites. If you are gonna go with a Kahr, I'd get the all metal one.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> PPKs. Walther PPKs.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> So which compact 9mm come in single stack? I'm looking more at thickness than over all size for IWB.


I'm pretty sure the 3913 and 908 series are single-stack:
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ING&attributeValueOperator1=EQUAL&isFirearm=Y

There's also the CS9(Chief's Special 9mm):
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=12755&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y

My 39-2 is a single-stack. It's no compact but it's slim.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I'm pretty sure the 3913 and 908 series are single-stack:
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ING&attributeValueOperator1=EQUAL&isFirearm=Y
> 
> There's also the CS9(Chief's Special 9mm):
> ...


I had the S&W Model CS9 Pistol years ago and remember it as being one of the best shooting guns. The only problem was the capacity.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

In 380 Kel Tec ,PPK/S and Colt Mustang Bersa also.
Now in 9mm my 3913 S&W is almost exact size my Bersa. Its a single stack 9mm rounds 8+1 approx 4oz more weight. I pocket carry but better IWB.
I like 380 and the KT can't be beat for pocket. Mine over 500 trouble free rounds But not for 100 round or more range shooting. It a close up SD pistol and a shoot some at range gun. As for more than 1 attacker I don't think many will stick around when their buddy takes a couple . No one really want shot not even so call BG's


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I personally would go with a Mak.


Got Mak?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My ears are burnin', is someone talking about me in here??:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*.380's*

:smt023 Here is a picture of one of the best. It's a Colt Government .380. They are the best shooting .380 there is IMHO. They don't make them anymore but they do show up at gun shows every now and then. This is my wifes gun and she is dead on with this one.:nutkick: 

Colt Government Mark IV .380 :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I think you would be better off throwing a snowball. I would only use a 380 as a back up not a primary. OK I'm ready for it Scooter.


Sorry but the snowball idea didn't work. I made a holster for it but had to stay outside because it kept melting when I came inside. Darn! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

scooter said:


> My ears are burnin', is someone talking about me in here??:mrgreen:


Ya I was putting your .380 down and I was ready for you to put me in my place.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Ya I was putting your .380 down and I was ready for you to put me in my place.


Best response I could make is see the post just before your last one:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
ANY caliber is better than your fists (or a snowball).Hmmmmmmm bringin' snowballs to a gunfight?????):smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Best response I could make is see the post just before your last one:mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ANY caliber is better than your fists (or a snowball).Hmmmmmmm bringin' snowballs to a gunfight?????):smt023


Ya but I use yellow snow balls.:mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Ya but I use yellow snow balls.:mrgreen:


Use the yellow snowballs and they will run.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't know much about snowballs, but I know the 84FS is the double-stacked 13rd variation of the 9mmK Cheetah, whereas the 85FS is the single-stacked 8rd variation. Cheers.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm kinda hunting a CS9, myself. Seems like a pretty good-sized 9mm.


----------



## onapar (Jan 6, 2007)

*I carry a resprung polish p-64*

I carry the polish p-64 resprung to a sixteen pound double action trigger pull.
the 9x18 round has decent power and the gun is a flawless shooter.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

pap1105 said:


> i am looking for advise for .380 as a concealed carry weapon. i want it thin and reliable.


 :smt023 The Feburary issue of Guns and Ammo has a write up on The Beretta Cheetah .380. Hard hitting little gun. If you don't mind the recoil which I didn't but the gun was for the wife and she hated it.:smt022


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I would go with . . . . wait for it . . . . the PPK.

But joking aside. .380ACP is a adequate defense caliber, especially with modern ammunition. The problem with most people when they purchase a pistol for self protection, it that they do not practice enough to be efficient with it. They buy it, run a box through it, and that's about it. Flesh wounds are not effective and I have seen it many times at the range when that is good enough for people. As long as they hit the paper, their happy. What you do at the range translates to the real world. Go for the gate of the eyes, the sternum, and the pelvis . . . effective targets.

Argue about caliber all you want, it all comes down to shot placement and how much damage is done.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Amen on that. Couldn't agree more J.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Amen on that. Couldn't agree more J.


x3 on that


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

For a pocket gun, I would go with a Kel-tec. It's the lightest and most unobtrusive of all the guns mentioned in this thread. 

I would also not be quick to discount a smith and wesson airweight J-frame in .38spl+p. I tried a lot of deep concealment guns and for pocket carry....the P3At and S&W637 airweight are my choices.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

jenglish said:


> I would go with . . . . wait for it . . . . the PPK.
> 
> But joking aside. .380ACP is a adequate defense caliber, especially with modern ammunition. The problem with most people when they purchase a pistol for self protection, it that they do not practice enough to be efficient with it. They buy it, run a box through it, and that's about it. Flesh wounds are not effective and I have seen it many times at the range when that is good enough for people. As long as they hit the paper, their happy. What you do at the range translates to the real world. Go for the gate of the eyes, the sternum, and the pelvis . . . effective targets.
> 
> Argue about caliber all you want, it all comes down to shot placement and how much damage is done.


I agree completely. And I think the PPk has a lot going for it. I'd recommend the blued version as opposed to the stainless, simply because of the weight issue. The stainless sits in your pocket like a big chunk of lead.

For me, it's easy to keep the .380 on target, and put the shots where they need to go. Very controllable round. I don't ever feel inadequately armed with one.

Along those same lines, the Sig 232 is a pretty good choice. It's lighter than the PPK, though a bit longer and taller.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Is there a significant difference it the weight of a stainless vs carbon steel handgun? I wouldn't have thought so, they both weigh about 490lbs/cf or so.

Perhaps they put more steel in the stainless version?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they should be the same, more or less. Only when U see an alloy gun will it be lighter...


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

*reply to advice*



pap1105 said:


> i am looking for advise for .380 as a concealed carry weapon. i want it thin and reliable.


 just bought a bersa .380 duo tone . 50 rounds of hardball no problems. thanks for your advise.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Good luck with it.  


And throw some pics up if you get a chance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pap1105 said:


> just bought a bersa .380 duo tone . 50 rounds of hardball no problems. thanks for your advise.


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, they should be the same, more or less. Only when U see an alloy gun will it be lighter...


The blued version of the ppk does weigh somewhat less than the stainless version. You REALLY notice the difference between the 232 stainless and the blued version. I suppose the 232 is some sort of alloy frame. But there is a difference.


----------

